# Charley (Dichi Harley x Pudge)



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Everyone - 

Charley is doing amazing - he is so smart and so sweet! Here are his 4 month photos.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

What a gorgeous boy!! He is a beautiful face.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He is adorable


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Too cute for words!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Charley looks great! I'm glad you are enjoying him.


----------



## becky101803 (Dec 1, 2011)

Awww, he is so stinking cute!!


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

What a great looking boy!! He is growing up so fast.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

What an awesome photo!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Charley is so cute!!! Love the pictures!!


----------



## coffeebean (Nov 30, 2011)

Aaagh! I want to pet that sweet, furry head.


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

Some more photos of Charley - I cannot believe he is a week away from 6 mos old. How fast they grow up! He is still so well behaved and so sweet - he weighed in at 46 lbs yesterday. Unreal!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

awww, too cute!


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

He is a handsome boy!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

OMG this Puppy is so cute!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

He is beautiful, love all photos.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of Charley, he's such a handsome golden boy.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Love him!!!!! So cute.


----------



## Jacojumper (Jan 19, 2012)

We have your pups sister...we just had her spayed. She's a wonderful, sweet beautiful girl!


----------



## Jacojumper (Jan 19, 2012)

*Pudge x Harley*

Our Bella is 7 months old, today..... she looks an awfully lot like Charley! She weighs 49lb.


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

I cannot believe Charley is One Year old already - where does the time go? Here are some more photos of him: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/18816-siques-albums2217-charley.html

He is getting so big and is such a sweetie!
hope all the other Dichis are doing well!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday sweet Charley. Beautiful photos of him.


----------

